# ...Hole In Head on Dwarf Gourami?



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

When I came home from school I noticed my dwarf gourami had a black dot on his forhead, and about an hour later it had turned into a white raised dot much like a pimple on a human. Does this sound like the beginnings of hole-in-head? If so, what is the treatment? Help!


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Do you feed beefheart frozen cubes, or some other beef type food? Hole in head can result from too much beef in their diets.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

I feed frozen brine shrimp, frozen cocktail shrimp, NutrafinMax flakes, and TetraVeggie algae wafers. No beef. Whatever it was it seems to have disappeared, maybe he just bumped his head.... :-?


----------

